# 4.5 month old mini- 12 pounds??



## Littleleopoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

Is my mini poodle too big...? He seems to be growing incredibly fast!!

leo is 4.5 months and weight 11/12 pounds. He’s not being over fed... but his quick growing concerns me, am I under feeding a bigger mini who needs more?
And on a side note, anyone else’s mini around 11/12 pounds in the four to five month range? Is he gonna be a bigger boy?? This is my first mini poodle and I have so many questions!!

thanks


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! That is a big boy.  My old girl (half mini) was about 8.5 lbs at that age.

How much do his parents weigh? This can be a good indicator of what to expect (although it's not a guarantee).

You can also enter his details into this calculator: Find out your puppy's adult weight

Are you feeding a puppy formula? The packaging should tell you how much to feed based on age and weight, and serving size can change quickly at that age, getting bigger and bigger and then (eventually) getting smaller.

Does your puppy seem ravenous when you feed him? Some owners prefer to free feed puppies so they can adjust their intake according to their daily needs. Peggy would eat a TON sometimes, and then other days just graze.

Does your vet have any concerns about your puppy's physical condition or the rate of his weight gain?


----------



## Littleleopoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! That is a big boy.  My old girl (half mini) was about 8.5 lbs at that age.
> 
> How much do his parents weigh? This can be a good indicator of what to expect (although it's not a guarantee).
> 
> ...


He is def a big boy!! He’s all fluff though!
He eats ravenously yes, lol. We feed him about 1 1/3 cup a day to offset his huge appetite! His vet doesn’t think his growing is bad or anything, but hasn’t commented on how much he should eat. I know male minis have weird growth patterns! He was 6 pounds at 3 months when we got him, and has seen to just shoot up since then!! I’m quite curious to see his end size (will love him no matter how big or small ).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Serving size will depend on the brand and formula of food you're feeding (some foods are more nutritionally dense than others), but your vet should be able to confirm you're feeding enough (or too much!) based on a physical exam.

What's your puppy's name? Would love to see some pics!


----------



## Littleleopoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Serving size will depend on the brand and formula of food you're feeding (some foods are more nutritionally dense than others), but your vet should be able to confirm you're feeding enough (or too much!) based on a physical exam.
> 
> What's your puppy's name? Would love to see some pics!


His names Leo!! He is so small seeming, I can’t believe he’s 12 pounds... I have a sneaking suspicion it’s his fluff


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ahhhh! Puppy fluff! Enjoy


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to you and Leo!

My bigger mpoo boy was 8.8lbs at 18 weeks, from a starting point with us of 2.8lbs at 8 weeks and 4 days.
I still haven't got an accurate height measure on him but it's narrowed to between 13.5 and 14" at the shoulder. He finished his height growth before 1 year old but has filled out to and adult weight of 14lbs +/- a half lb.

For a different perspective, this is the growth record of a member's small standard poodle. Leo appears to be an overachiever in the mpoo world, heading to oversize territory, but rather a ways from even small standard size . 

He'll likely still be quite portable, and many people will be a bit envious of his adult size .
Stay in touch so we can follow his progress, please!

_Cammie is a small standard poodle. Here is her weight/height.

10 weeks: 7 lbs
11 weeks: 8 lbs
12 weeks: 10 lbs
3 months: 10 lbs, 13 in
4 months: 17 lbs, 16 in
5 months: 21 lbs, 18 in
6 months: 26 lbs, 19 in
8 months: 32 lbs, 20 in
9 months: 32 lbs, 21 in
12 months: 35 lbs, 21 in
18 months: 35 lbs, 21.5 in_


----------



## Littleleopoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

Yep! At 18 weeks he was exactly 11 pounds. So quite a bit bigger. We’re thinking he’ll end up in the low 20’s, which is perfect. I’ve also been told male minis have strange growth patterns and can grow super fast than pause. I will definitely keep everyone updated! Either way he is so handsome and we love him so much!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The spurty growth pattern is normal for all sizes and genders so no worries there 😊. 
Neo was 6.1lbs at 13w 4d so he doubled plus .5lb in 5w, only added 2.7lb in the next 5w and then only around 5lb more for his full adult weight.
Ultimately tho remember that it's his height at the top of his shoulder that will determine a healthy weight for him. 
Do you have a measurement of that? It's a challenge to get that on a puppy but will be helpful.
We'll stay tuned.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Topper is tiny for a minpoo! He was 2.5 lbs at 9 weeks; 4 lbs at 12 weeks and 4.6 lbs at 14 weeks! Per the growth chart, he will top out at about 8 pounds! I knew he was going to be on the small side for a mini, but isn't 8 lbs toy territory? BTW, we free feed him in his dish, puzzle toys and hidden/scattered kibble.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

He definitely sounds small but healthy weight isn't just how much they add or when. It's very dependent on weight in relation to height. I'll add a general height chart in a bit.
There are two manual indicators also. Can the ribs be felt and is there a depression at the top of the hips, in between them.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PowersPup said:


> Topper is tiny for a minpoo! He was 2.5 lbs at 9 weeks; 4 lbs at 12 weeks and 4.6 lbs at 14 weeks! Per the growth chart, he will top out at about 8 pounds! I knew he was going to be on the small side for a mini, but isn't 8 lbs toy territory? BTW, we free feed him in his dish, puzzle toys and hidden/scattered kibble.


Yes, that is small for a miniature poodle. Zoe is 3 years old. She is 14 1/2 inches tall and weighs 11 pounds. She is too small to show competitively (even though the poodle standard says that smaller is better!). She is very active and participates in obedience and agility (or will participate once the COVID restrictions are over). She weighed 3.2 at 2 months, 5 lbs at 3 months, 6.6 at 4 months. Topper may grow to be much bigger that is expected by his puppy weights. You might ask his breeder how his parents developed.

So long as he feels reasonably plump, he will be OK. You should be able to feel his ribs but there should not be an indentation between ribs. Be sure he is wormed regularly, especially if you live in a warm climate.


----------



## Littleleopoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

PowersPup said:


> Topper is tiny for a minpoo! He was 2.5 lbs at 9 weeks; 4 lbs at 12 weeks and 4.6 lbs at 14 weeks! Per the growth chart, he will top out at about 8 pounds! I knew he was going to be on the small side for a mini, but isn't 8 lbs toy territory? BTW, we free feed him in his dish, puzzle toys and hidden/scattered kibble.


Topper sounds adorable!! I have a friend who has a mini that weighs 6.5 pounds!! It depends on height not weight for the toy to mini to standard classifications.


----------



## Littleleopoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> The spurty growth pattern is normal for all sizes and genders so no worries there 😊.
> Neo was 6.1lbs at 13w 4d so he doubled plus .5lb in 5w, only added 2.7lb in the next 5w and then only around 5lb more for his full adult weight.
> Ultimately tho remember that it's his height at the top of his shoulder that will determine a healthy weight for him.
> Do you have a measurement of that? It's a challenge to get that on a puppy but will be helpful.
> We'll stay tuned.


Leo is 11 inches at the top of his shoulder blades. His vet guessed another 4/5 inches by full size ! I’m so excited to see him at like a year old, I can’t wait


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Comparison for Topper to my smaller mpoo Remo

8w 4d 2.3lbs
13w 4d 5lb
18w 7.3lb
6m 9.5lb
average adult weight now after filling out is 12,5lbs

The height chart from Arpeggio poodles. This is a guideline only, YMMV



*Remember though, there are NO weight restrictions on poodles only height so really weight doesnt have a lot to do with the poodle.Toys are 10 inches in height and under.Miniatures are over 10 inches to 15 inches.Standards are over 15 inches. This by the breed standards for both AKC and UKC. NOTE: A poodles height is measured from the ground up to the top of the withers (shoulder blades).


HEIGHT CHART FOR TOY POODLES




















AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES5 WEEKS5 INCHES
8 WEEKS 
6 INCHES 12 WEEKS
7 INCHES 16 WEEKS
8 INCHES 
20 WEEKS 
9 INCHES 
24 WEEKS 
10 INCHES 

Toy poodles are usually finished growing in height at 6-7 months although it may take them a bit longer to fill out.


Here is another height chart for toy poodles. 



AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS5 3/4 INCHES12 WEEKS6 3/4 INCHES6 MONTHS9 3/4 INCHES

HEIGHT CHART FOR MINIATURE POODLES 


AGE IN MONTHSHEIGHT IN INCHES8 WEEKS8 - 8.5 INCHES3 MONTHS10 - 10.5 INCHES4 MONTHS11 - 11.5 INCHES6 MONTHS13.5 - 14 INCHES
Some miniature poodles will take up to 12 months to finish growing. Some will finish growing in height around 6-7 months but may take a bit longer to fill out.*


----------

